# Quick and easy RAS dust box -



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thought I would throw this in here while I was thinking about it. I had been struggling with my RAS and all the mess it makes for the last few weeks. I just couldn't get my dust system(which needs upgrading and reset) to get much collection going at the RAS station. Most everything would end up on the wall and floor directly behind it. 

I tried running seperate hoses to the dust port and a port behind - no good. Tried a "big mouth" port in back - better but still spraying dust everywhere. Ran my vac directly behind the blade - not big enough to catch anything alone.

After searching off and on for a while, and cleaning up piles of dust every other day, I stumbled upon this simple idea. One of those AHA moments. I felt pretty stupid then just happy to have found it.

Threw this together with some pine 1x8 and scrap trim pieces. It is approx. 7"W x 9"D x 9"H. I reversed some edge trim around the front to give it an inside angled block which helps keep more chips from bouncing out and creates a better suction inside the box as well. Another piece goes along the top. I drilled a 2" hole and used a pvc connector epoxied in place, then connected 2" flex hose direct from my shop vac to that. I'm not happy with moving back and forth between tools, but until I get more cfm power I can't run and use my larger pipes. I sealed all the edges with silicone and put a rabbit joint on the front of the base so that in can mount to the stand in the rear and slides right under the table top in front for another set of screws to hold.

This took about an hour total with drying time and modifications. I am sooooo happy with the results. So simple and basic, but it's working great! Capturing more than 90% of everything thrown at it. If you're using a RAS give it a shot.:yes:

edit - this will work even better with 4" dust collection! and make sure to put your port connection in line directly behind the blade. hope this helps anybody looking.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Dave,I still have a carboard bx........its pitiful.Thanks for the inspiration.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice idea*

Mine is ported off the bottom rather than out the back to save space and allow it to be be closer against the wall. I also take off dust from the blade guard and it works real good. Another thing I just came up with is a momentary on/off foot switch for the shop vac. No fumbling underneath for the switch. Like this:


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. Wish I could take credit for the idea, but certainly didn't come from this mellon. 

Hey, Bill. I like that set-up. When we move I may increase the box width to accomodate more collection on miter cuts. I put that port in the back as it sucks up a ton right off the blade. It's like the saw is throwing it right down the pipe. I'm going to have to get another vac so I can dedicate one just for the RAS. And I really need to incorporate that foot switch idea! That would be great.

Now I need to modify a few ideas to make a miter saw dust box too.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am planning to build a box similar to yours for my RAS but I plan to put my hose at the bottom or side of the box because of room, my system uses 4" hose. Will let you'll know how that works out.


----------

